# Apple wins $1 billion victory over Samsung



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 25, 2012)

Now this is news people, and i believe the verdict is correct because samsung was creating knock offs, their phones looked very similar to apple which would easily confuse the uninitiated. 



> In a verdict that would have warmed the heart of the late Apple CEO Steve Jobs, a federal jury on Friday handed Apple a resounding legal victory in its bitter patent war with Samsung, ordering the South Korean tech giant to pay more than $1 billion in damages for "willfully" copying the iPhone and iPad.
> 
> Legal experts say the jury's finding of willful infringement enables Apple to seek to triple the billion-dollar damage award, already believed to be an unprecedented judgment in a patent trial. The verdict also sends a threatening message to Samsung and other Apple competitors in the mobile-phone and tablet industry that use Google's Android operating system, potentially making it harder for them to compete with the
> Apple vs. Samsung Cupertino-based tech giant in the multibillion-dollar industry......



Apple wins $1 billion victory over Samsung - San Jose Mercury News


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 25, 2012)

this was bound to happen someday...now that other mobile companies r even copying icons of apple


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 25, 2012)

agreed, when apple patents some swipe gesture or rectangular shape it's stupid, but what samsung did was too much, same colour and shape of icons witch only a slight change.... come on!


----------



## KDroid (Aug 25, 2012)

> Well. The verdict for the tech industry patent trial of the week is in, and the jury agreed with Apple's version of the events enough to award it a billion dollars and change in damages while awarding Samsung... nothing. Naturally, the two companies differ in their viewpoints on this ruling, with Apple celebrating a decision that supports its originality and innovation, and is "sending a loud and clear message that stealing isn't right." Samsung, on the other hand, claims it's all about standing up for the consumer, who it believes will be the true victim here, forced to pay more for fewer choices and less innovation now that one company has "a monopoly over rectangles with rounded corners."Before we get to the inevitable appeals, Apple is seeking a preliminary injunction against Samsung's infringing products and Judge Lucy Koh has set September 20th as a date for the hearing. Apple has until the 29th to file its motion, which Samsung will have 14 days to respond to, before Apple has two days to craft a response of its own. While we all take a breather before the lawyers get back at it, you'll find the statements from both companies after the break.
> 
> *Update:* As expected, Samsung has indicated it will appeal the ruling. Wall Street Journal's Evan Ramstad tweets that it plans to file post-verdict motions to overturn the decision and if those are unsuccessful, it will take its case to the Appeals Court.
> 
> ...



Apple was seeking 2.5$ Billion. Got less than half of it.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 25, 2012)

KDroid said:


> Apple was seeking 2.5$ Billion. Got less than half of it.



jury have found out that it was willful so there are talks of tripling the damages.


----------



## KDroid (Aug 25, 2012)

Tripling? I don't see that happening.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 25, 2012)

^^ it can happen , read around a bit, samsung internal documents show that the company heads/managers wanted their designers to make phones similar to apple because of apple's success. And they went too far with the copying, just look at the icons and you'll know. this is a trade mark issue. you might not see the tripling happening, but it is very likely + a ban of samsung products is also in the pipeline.


----------



## tkin (Aug 25, 2012)

Apple plainly sucks, their overpriced phones cannot keep up with android, period, so they try to sue some money out of competition, very pathetic, there's a reason people chose android over iphone, its not due to it being a knock off, but due to variation, more features and ofcourse cheaper price(55k for iphone? only an utter fool would pay that over 35k SGSIII or 32k OneX). Sad say for consumers, but then again doubt this will dent samsung much, a slight change in GUI and off they go, while Apple will keep on suing other companies.

PS: Nokie made a smart move choosing Win OS, maybe they foresaw this day back then.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 25, 2012)

^^ yes. their own designers warned that they are making an exact copy of iphone and may land them in hot water. but now the rectangle and rectangle with rounded sides patent have to be fixed.


----------



## tkin (Aug 25, 2012)

How can someone patent a shape, rectangle? Come on, then whichever company made the first monitor should sue all other cause its a rectangle, desktop windows are rectangle, a pen is a hollow cylinder, they should patent that too. American patent system is just stupid.


----------



## noob (Aug 25, 2012)

An American court with American jurors side with the American company making their favorite dumbphones, while courts across the rest of the world either disagree or are not sure yet. Shameful precedent set by the court agreeing to Apple's claim that they own the "rectangular shape with rounded borders" deisgn. Where did they find a bunch of monkeys to be jurors?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 25, 2012)

tkin said:


> How can someone patent a shape, rectangle? Come on, then whichever company made the first monitor should sue all other cause its a rectangle, desktop windows are rectangle, a pen is a hollow cylinder, they should patent that too. American patent system is just stupid.



amrikka, the land of (stupid) patents, claims, & where anything & everything can sell & anyone can be sued for profit


----------



## Anorion (Aug 25, 2012)

explain why it is overpriced please, their pricing is the most consistent in the market. does any other manufacturer release the latest phones at the same price and predictably drop the prices of their previous offerings? And it's at the same release price since 4 years. this is one of the reasons why they are so good. 
just because it's expensive does not mean it is overpriced. Even a truly luxury phone where you pay for nothing but the brand is not overpriced because the brand is worth that much, but apple is not one of these designer phones (eg Limited Edition Dark Knight Lumia). they may not be offering the best, or the cheapest, but they are offering the most appropriate. 

now, apple is everywhere, even advertisements of unrelated products ask you to send sms on an iPhone screen, ads of online stores swipe through photos of an iphone, ipad and macbook. The newspapers, magazines, are all full of apple products from totally unrelated companies. the form factors of apple products have become de facto. The tv ads of reliance, lg, nokia, samsung all refer to apple in some way or the other, either visually or with word play, or with both. the world is literally revolving around apple, find it irritating, donno why these companies can't find their own thing to do.

yeah we always knew patents were messed up, it makes everyone do the same thing over and over again, and innovation does not spread quickly enough. patents are retarding out progress. that's what FOSS is all about.


----------



## Shoaibq (Aug 25, 2012)

Apple is just overwhelmed by the response Samsung + Android(Google) is getting..So they are doing such things..
And anyway..Apple won the case at their home..The trail was just few miles away from their office..it like they won their home series


----------



## red dragon (Aug 25, 2012)

Apple's business strategy is objectionable,but thinking iphone is overpriced is ridiculous!(Yes,it is overpriced in India and those blood sucker private operators and our great nation's policy makers are responsible for it)


----------



## red dragon (Aug 25, 2012)

Shoaibq said:


> Apple is just overwhelmed by the response Samsung + Android(Google) is getting..So they are doing such things..


Your response was even more overwhelming!


----------



## ajaymailed (Aug 25, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Apple's business strategy is objectionable,but thinking iphone is overpriced is ridiculous!(Yes,it is overpriced in India and those blood sucker private operators and our great nation's policy makers are responsible for it)


our nations great policy makers are responsible for iPhone's high Price?

anywayz Samsung will pay those $$ and start tweaking the designs of their phones immediately, again enter smartphone race.

i am using SGS2 and i never liked the TouchWiz or the Phones design or any feature they borrowed from iPhone but i luv it the most due to its hardware, display, quick response and Android OS.


----------



## red dragon (Aug 25, 2012)

Don't want to create another mudslinging thread,but Android itself is a shameless copy of another os.


----------



## ajaymailed (Aug 25, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Don't want to create another mudslinging thread,but Android itself is a shameless copy of another os.


too bad , many countries still don't care about these patents where Android continues to capture the market.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 25, 2012)

I bet Steve Jobs is doing a victory jig in his coffin. 

I can't believe it took them so long to realize the similarity when it has been around for ages.


----------



## tkin (Aug 25, 2012)

Then again:
*i.imgur.com/nkaJE.jpg


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 25, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I can't believe it took them so long to realize the similarity when it has been around for ages.



money in numbers.


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 25, 2012)

Samsung pays billion, goes back and increases the prices of the hardware they sell to Apple, apple makes their products even more costlier, people pay 

Anyway, it was stupid on both sides. Apple patenting rounded rectangles(seriously? like rounded rectangle phones never existed before iphone) and touch features is just plain stupid already..so called innovators huh  and Samsung deliberately ripping off little things like those is even more stupid.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 25, 2012)

^^heyy no need for that lol
maybe someone should trace all the components of HTC, motorola, samsung, sony, nokia, apple, RIM phones and see where all everything is from. CPU is Arm and Qualcomm, touch screen controller is atmel, synaptics, melfas or texas instruments, pretty sure the wifi, bluetooth gps modules of all phones are from a mix of qualcomm, broadcomm and texas instruments, cameras for samsung, apple and sony is sony, flash memory is mostly samsung with the odball having toshiba, and the glass is all mostly corning. so you can see very much that the companies are all interdependent for components. 
obviously all these companies have their own patents for the tech that ends up in other devices, no need to confuse this case with component sourcing


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 25, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Don't want to create another mudslinging thread,but Android itself is a shameless copy of another os.



Stop trolling. Either come with reasonable arguments or don't post. This isn't Engadget comments section.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 25, 2012)

I am kind of neutral to decision. Can't really decide its good or bad.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 26, 2012)

samsung got trolled anyways they did wrong !! that should be happen sometimes  it happens now they have to pay now!! steve worked a lot for the apple!! everything is same  in samsung phones as compare to apple icons etc and all!! good news!!


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 26, 2012)

seriously apple trolled Samsung......wtf is that amount of $$$$ to be paid by sammy....I wish I could get my refund asap...


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 26, 2012)

I think Apple promised iPhone 5 for each jury members.

Though it seems Samsung copied apple to some extent, I really don't understand why most Samsung touch phones, cheap or costly have almost the same design. Look Sony, HTC, they differs.


----------



## nginx (Aug 26, 2012)

Apple is the biggest POS company I have ever come across. They can't legitimately compete against Samsung and so they go cry over to the court jury. Then the corrupt justice system obliges by ruling it in Apple's favor and awarding them a ridiculous scale of damage. I bet my bottom dollars the jury don't have a clue regarding the technology. This lawsuit should have thrown out by the court as it achieved nothing but helped stifle innovation and creativity.


----------



## theserpent (Aug 26, 2012)

Dam it in times of india they said it willl effect android other devices I HATE YOU APPLE


----------



## Desmond (Aug 26, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Dam it in times of india they said it willl effect android other devices I HATE YOU APPLE



Can you give link?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 26, 2012)

Well not going too deep into legal tangles(!!!???), a rectangle,circle or any other geometrical  shape is a *generic one* for civilisation...I don't know how any company/organisation could claim these as their sole proprietorship?

It is clear now,that "APPLE" or rotten...whatever we call or think off(EXCEPTING THE FANBOYS)has leaped well over Microsoft,and now it wants to be THE ONE AND ONLY ONE in this world with brutual monopolistic supremacy.It wants that it will sell its Hardware+Software at any price (Mainly for the Elite or any ROBBER/THIEF/BURGLAR...etc.);simply put "THOSE WHO HAVE THE MONEY TO SPLURGE".
It really wants to suck out as much wealth,money,resources from the World with an impeccable lust...


----------



## Sarath (Aug 26, 2012)

Good. Finally. This is a good news for Android users. No more cheap looking iPhone knock offs from now on. Android can stand on its own. 

Saw a Samsung Ace yesterday,  was another crude but unmistakable copy of the iP4. A pity considering Samsung has the best HW in their phones and their AMOLED is unsurpassed. Instead they should steal some designers from Sony. 

I think now we can expect some really good designs from Samsung.

For everyone bothered about the "rectangular blah blah"

The problem is give the two phones to a kid and he will take a second to say one has been copied. But you have to put it in paper so that the jury can decide. So they gave this lame description. It is very clear that they do not have a patent for the rectangular shape with rounded edges. They have a design patent for anything that is rectangular with rounded edges "which resembles the iP or Ipad". I do not see the merit in people overlooking the latter part of the statement.


----------



## ajaymailed (Aug 26, 2012)

"Anything rectangular with rounded edges " can be made only by Apple and nobody else. How can that be patented? isn't it meaningless.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 26, 2012)

seriously apple ......thats so faqin childish thing..


----------



## tkin (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok, I think everyone should patent their mobile shapes, this way apple will be forever stuck to same old same old design, look at Sony, or Nokia, they use new designs, so does Galaxy SIII.

Also the outcome was expected, apple wins, money comes to USA, samsung wins, money goes to korea, no brainier really.


----------



## theserpent (Aug 26, 2012)

*www.firstpost.com/tech/does-apples-triumph-spell-trouble-for-android-430772.html

Guys will it really reduce androids phone in the market  ?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 26, 2012)

^^At the moment we Indians (mainly those who are not very strong FINANCIALLY/ECONOMICALLY;I myself being one in this category) will be hit at most.
As Apple is targeting "Google" after "SAMSUNG" for ANDROID in particular,all the Tablets below the Rs.10,000/- mark will surely *bound to increase its cost by leaps and bounds*,in case of paying "ROYALTY" money to Apple.
May be Android phones won't reduce,but *PRICES are going to INCREASE* for sure...be it from MICROMAX/SPICE/SAMSUNG/VIDEOCON etc. any LOCAL or INTERNATIONAL manufacturers.

Apple wants MONOPOLY--->MONOPOLY--->MONOPOLY--->.....
But it's true this will mark the beginning of their "END".
Think what MICROSOFT was 10-15 years ago,and what they are now( I MEAN THEY ARE ALSO SUPPORTING OPEN SOURCE SOFTWARE; also with a reduction of their revenue compared to few years ago).


----------



## ajaymailed (Aug 26, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Good. Finally. This is a good news for Android users. No more cheap looking iPhone knock offs from now on. Android can stand on its own.
> 
> Saw a Samsung Ace yesterday,  was another crude but unmistakable copy of the iP4. A pity considering Samsung has the best HW in their phones and their AMOLED is unsurpassed. Instead they should steal some designers from Sony.
> 
> I think now we can expect some really good designs from Samsung.


may be what your saying is true, most of us didn't like Samsung phone designs or their interfaces, touch wiz etc. Its to do with their hardware, speed and display. Even if Samsung changed the designs it probably couldn't become more uglier than present.



kg11sgbg said:


> ^^At the moment we Indians (mainly those who are not very strong FINANCIALLY/ECONOMICALLY;I myself being one in this category) will be hit at most.
> As Apple is targeting "Google" after "SAMSUNG" for ANDROID in particular,all the Tablets below the Rs.10,000/- mark will surely *bound to increase its cost by leaps and bounds*,in case of paying "ROYALTY" money to Apple.
> May be Android phones won't reduce,but *PRICES are going to INCREASE* for sure...be it from MICROMAX/SPICE/SAMSUNG/VIDEOCON etc. any LOCAL or INTERNATIONAL manufacturers.
> 
> ...


Micromax, Videocon, Spice or the many chinese makers cannot be harmed by Apple unless they have registered all the patents with China & India and are sure that Courts in  India, China or many other Legal Systems of Asian countries will take same decision as in US.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 26, 2012)

I am surprised people are so aghast at this ruling. There was a much bigger one that affected Android forcing it to lose some features or pay royalties for them. This is miniscule in comparison. 

This ruling is actually a good one. Samsung was blatantly copying iPhone which was disgusting. More so because Samsung is the major Android player while the rest are pushed to a minority hence it's not too far fetched to say that Sammy represents Android atm with respect to market share. And that major player has, on the HW side an exterior shell which is a crude copy of the iPhone while it's custom UI "touchwiz" is another cheap looking iPhone copy. This is in certain ways an insult to everything Android is. 

Despite such ugly designs Sammy has made it so far, just think how far it would go if it had decent designs like the Xperia S or the HTC Ones. That would just kill Apple. 

I believe apple is right to sue Sammy on this one. 

For everyone, thinking Apple will make a monopoly, I am quite shocked. The only people who could have done that are Nokia, Motorola, Mircrosoft and Apple in that order. Apple couldn't possibly pull off becoming a monopoly in this space. 

Of course it can if every Android user thinks of Apple as being superior to Android and hence would want to buy Apple for the features it has and at the same time believes that Apple is the only one that innovates while Android just copies. Which is not the case. Android is sure to pick up it's popularity looking at the speed of it's development. I for one, feel Android would be a generation ahead of iOS soon, maybe when 6.0 releases and Google starts producing through Motorola and fragmentation comes down. And if the patents Apple is carrying are general use one, the they quite obviously can be called for Fair use patents. Apple would get sued if they didn't allow others to use them for an appropriate fee. But no one is going to sell patents that set them apart.


----------



## ajaymailed (Aug 26, 2012)

> There was a much bigger one that affected Android forcing it to lose some features or pay royalties for them. This is miniscule in comparison.


which one was that? what feature did android lose.

btw, they are saying pinch to zoom and rubber banding effect has been patented by Apple but these are available in almost every android phone.


*www.firstpost.com/tech/apple-samsung-verdict-the-devices-that-are-in-trouble-429939.html


> *The bounce back scrolling feature*: This one went to Apple in a big way. According to TechCrunch: Samsung was found to have infringed on patents for ’381 “bounce back” scrolling functionality on all devices. Major loss for Samsung.
> *
> The design patent*: Now remember this fight was also to extent about rectangles with rounded corners with Apple stating that Samsung had stolen its design. According to CNet, the jury has found Samsung guilty of infringing on Apple’s design and utility patents. This applies to some of Samsung’s products and not all. So much for Samsung saying that some of Apple’s patents were just plain crazy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anorion (Aug 26, 2012)

at this time paying for the tech is gonna be cheaper than developing their own alternatives, which also will be passed on to the consumers
apple is protecting their property, blame the system not the company. Each patent application is passed only after checking all the other patents, and most of them have a comparison to similar patents and how this one stands out. There are several specific points on which the case is decided, and a ruling like this goes to show that the company did copy.  
think HTC was smart in it's lawsuits against apple, and apple has emerged the loser many times, this is an exception
watching out for what RIM has up it's sleeve


----------



## rider (Aug 26, 2012)

Now we would some totally different galaxy S4 next year. Do samsung is still allow to sale their phone in US or not? If not HTC is celebrating to occupy android market in US.


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 26, 2012)

Good job Apple, Samsung totally deserved it.


----------



## theserpent (Aug 26, 2012)

Hope apple wont sue Sony  there andros are good!!


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 26, 2012)

I think even nokia used to make/try new and unique designs with there handsets for long....but samsung r stuck to same design...be it 10k or 30k handset..
Now that they have the market in hand they should try something new...

on this issue- Apple paid for patents, they spend to create the UI,Icons,design ...its absolutely ok if they filed case on the companies copying them..


----------



## Anorion (Aug 26, 2012)

the bounce at the end of the scroll was also copied, searching for more specifics. 
apple is not likely to sue sony  - wud have happened by now

dont forget when Apple, Ericsson, Microsoft, RIM and Sony teamed up and pwnd Google at the Nortel auction


----------



## nginx (Aug 26, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> Well not going too deep into legal tangles(!!!???), a rectangle,circle or any other geometrical  shape is a *generic one* for civilisation...I don't know how any company/organisation could claim these as their sole proprietorship?
> 
> It is clear now,that "APPLE" or rotten...whatever we call or think off(EXCEPTING THE FANBOYS)has leaped well over Microsoft,and now it wants to be THE ONE AND ONLY ONE in this world with brutual monopolistic supremacy.It wants that it will sell its Hardware+Software at any price (Mainly for the Elite or any ROBBER/THIEF/BURGLAR...etc.);simply put "THOSE WHO HAVE THE MONEY TO SPLURGE".
> It really wants to suck out as much wealth,money,resources from the World with an impeccable lust...



Very soon Apple will claim copyright and patent over the letters of the English language. Then we will have to pay licensing fees to type on our keyboards.

Its sick how a court can even entertain such lawsuits which encourages greedy monopolistic behavior and discourages innovation & creativity. How can anyone patent a shape, seriously?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 26, 2012)

seems like juries were corrupted... lol... this was so lame case

seems like juries were corrupted... lol... this was so lame case


----------



## ico (Aug 26, 2012)

Doesn't really matter.

People using iPhone will continue to use iPhone. People using Android will continue to use Android. People wasting time will continue to waste time. People being idiots will continue to be idiots.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 26, 2012)

ico said:


> Doesn't really matter.
> 
> People using iPhone will continue to use iPhone. People using Android will continue to use Android. People wasting time will continue to waste time. People being idiots will continue to be idiots.



ICO well said


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 26, 2012)

nginx said:


> Very soon Apple will claim copyright and patent over the letters of the English language. Then we will have to pay licensing fees to type on our keyboards.
> 
> Its sick how a court can even entertain such lawsuits which encourages greedy monopolistic behavior and discourages innovation & creativity. How can anyone patent a shape, seriously?



+1 to you.Well said.
I am not against the SUPREME Technology of APPLE or Intel or Microsoft.
Not against their *prices/cost* also,they *DESERVE THEIR HARDWARE/SOFTWARE* to be paid.

I (PERSONALLY) AM AGAINST THE IDEA OR VIEWS BY THEIR DRACONIAN DICTATORSHIP STRATEGIES TO THE MARKET,WHICH BRINGS SUFFERINGS TO THE END USERS/CUSTOMERS.

Samsung dug their feet in the mud,so they have to definitely bear the consequences...



ico said:


> Doesn't really matter.
> 
> People using iPhone will continue to use iPhone. People using Android will continue to use Android. People wasting time will continue to waste time. People being idiots will continue to be idiots.



Claps to you ico.
People using SAMSUNG(Tablets/SMART PHONES) will continue to think again & again & again...


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 26, 2012)

hi can Apple file case against SONY??
cuz Sony launched Sony xperia *i*on ...n "_i_" is similar to all "i"(s) in apple devices...iPad,iPhone,iCloud.. ....


----------



## vaithy (Aug 26, 2012)

If the entire world turned into  USA's slave states, than we may consider Apple victory is decisive.but thanks GOD! that is not the position.so the 'War' is yet to be over. 
even if SAMSUNG close the shop, there are numerous manufacturers in the Android camp. So "Go Thermo Nuclear war" NOT GOING TO WORK!

vaithy


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 26, 2012)

*Ctrl C* +* Ctrl V* *=* *Bans And Fined*


----------



## Anorion (Aug 26, 2012)

South Korea ruled they copied from each other, and banned some devices from both companies in the market
Microsoft must be partying


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 26, 2012)

ico said:


> Doesn't really matter.
> 
> People using iPhone will continue to use iPhone. People using Android will continue to use Android. People wasting time will continue to waste time. People being idiots will continue to be idiots.



Being an idiot won't solve anything, be it a customer or a judge. 
And this ruling, sadly, does matter.


----------



## Usui1811 (Aug 27, 2012)

knew it would be coming one day or the other, but with a such big cost ? that was unexpected. Apple really took a real deal out of it.. for copying rectangle with rounded shapes ? come on thats simple geometry.. but well, nothing is simple in the professional world.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 27, 2012)

Anorion said:


> South Korea ruled they copied from each other, and banned some devices from both companies in the market
> Microsoft must be partying



no. it won't. Samsung pays M$ royalty for each Android mobile they sell. Less android mobile = less revenue for M$. Read somewhere that M$ makes more money from royalties paid by Sammy (or maybe combined army) than from WP as a whole.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 27, 2012)

lol...m$ is kinda half robinhood....

lol...m$ is kinda half robinhood....

seems like apple looted sammy "Like a boss   mother of looters"


----------



## theserpent (Aug 27, 2012)

Ok why can't google sue Apple for notification panel?
And even though if this effects Samsung,Still people will buy Android but instead they will start hating Apple.
So now all devices made from now will be better.
This is apple idea
They see a device getting popularity and they try to sue that company



pratyush997 said:


> hi can Apple file case against SONY??
> cuz Sony launched Sony xperia *i*on ...n "_i_" is similar to all "i"(s) in apple devices...iPad,iPhone,iCloud.. ....



Lol please dont give apple ideas 
I really want a company to SUE APPLE BADLY


----------



## KDroid (Aug 27, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Ok why can't google sue Apple for notification panel?
> And even though if this effects Samsung,Still people will buy Android but instead they will start hating Apple.
> So now all devices made from now will be better.
> This is apple idea
> They see a device getting popularity and they try to sue that company



Not Really. Post only after you've gone through the entire info. Samsung did Copy Apple. Fact.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 27, 2012)

Hard lesson learned by Samsung : "Do not feed the trolls" 

*dailypicksandflicks.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/please-do-not-feed-the-trolls.jpg


----------



## nikufellow (Aug 27, 2012)

Don't know why some android fanboys are against this ruling atleast from now on samsung will try to truly differentiate its products and bring some innovation !


Guess what the first device samsung did try to design themselves seems to be Galaxy S3 - and it looks creepily awfull look wise though its a beast specwise !


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Aug 27, 2012)

Well, on the bright side... Apple haven't claimed that they invented the question mark


----------



## nginx (Aug 27, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Hard lesson learned by Samsung : "Do not feed the trolls"
> 
> *dailypicksandflicks.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/please-do-not-feed-the-trolls.jpg



Best post of the thread lol


----------



## Knightlover (Aug 27, 2012)

ico said:


> Doesn't really matter.
> 
> People using iPhone will continue to use iPhone. People using Android will continue to use Android. People wasting time will continue to waste time. People being idiots will continue to be idiots.



slowly you are realizing the meaning of my posts.


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 27, 2012)

Its silly but Samsung copied just as it was. Rubish *facepalm*
Anyways heres best line from trail for me  


> “I need everyone to stay conscious during the reading of the jury instructions, including myself. … We’re going to periodically stand up, just to make sure we’re all alive.”
> —Judge Koh before reading 109 pages of legal instructions to the jury.



more here: The 10 Best Lines From the Apple-Samsung Trial - Businessweek


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 27, 2012)

Guys who are looking for job, Samsung must have lot of vacancies in the design department.

I wanna go back to the era before android, iphone... When Samsung's TV and Handycams were popular than their phones, then also  samsung's own designs were awful. Their handycams look shiny like cheap chinese materials. Sonys' were best in design.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 27, 2012)

I do not see how Android will be affected by this. Since Apple is claiming damages over the hardware design and certain UI functionality paradigms only, the hardware manufacturers, who need to make something similar to the ongoing touchscreen fad will have to pay royalties to Apple. But, Android is pretty customizable to fit any device and UI modification is only limited by imagination. So, I don't think its a huge loss for Android because Sammy was stupid enough to mimic the iPhone. Only that its flagship company can no more be flagship material.

PS: Methinks, "Why are asians so good at copying others stuff? Or why do they copy at all?"


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2012)

This is how the judge should have rolled out the decision
BBC News - Apple and Samsung get South Korea bans


----------



## lywyre (Aug 27, 2012)

Who ever says that Samsung is fined for using a Rounded Rectangle should read the judgement again. The mails between Samsung employees clearly indicate that they were trying to mimic Apple UI. I am just shocked as much as any of you, but that is the truth. 
But that doesn't mean Android is a copy of IOS. It is the Samsung's UI that is in question and many of the features does copy or mimic that of Apple. There is enough reason to say Samsung copied Apple, but $1 billion is pretty big a fine. I am not going to buy any Samsung even if it has a new UI that doesn't infringe on any other patents, because that would be going to be used to pay Apple.

I would like to know what Apple likes to say about copying Android's notification system, but that doesn't matter . Does it?


----------



## gump (Aug 27, 2012)

Apple Sucks...Samsung Rocks.


----------



## tkin (Aug 27, 2012)

lywyre said:


> Who ever says that Samsung is fined for using a Rounded Rectangle should read the judgement again. The mails between Samsung employees clearly indicate that they were trying to mimic Apple UI. I am just shocked as much as any of you, but that is the truth.
> But that doesn't mean Android is a copy of IOS. It is the Samsung's UI that is in question and many of the features does copy or mimic that of Apple. There is enough reason to say Samsung copied Apple, but $1 billion is pretty big a fine. *I am not going to buy any Samsung even if it has a new UI that doesn't infringe on any other patents, because that would be going to be used to pay Apple.*
> 
> I would like to know what Apple likes to say about copying Android's notification system, but that doesn't matter . Does it?


Logic much?


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 27, 2012)

Great, very logical. Welcome to Sony. I like Sony designs too.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 27, 2012)

yeah this thread has too much logic


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 27, 2012)

Apple has patent almost all things in their iDevice....
I guess even the 'i' is patented


----------



## theserpent (Aug 27, 2012)

But i really don't like the way they sue companys.Other companys also have patent wars but not as bad as apple.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 27, 2012)

waiting for Note2 launch. Samsung without touchwiz?


----------



## ajaymailed (Aug 27, 2012)

theserpent said:


> But i really don't like the way they sue companys.Other companys also have patent wars but not as bad as apple.


words of Steve Jobs himself 
_*"Google . . . ripped off the iPhone, wholesale ripped us off. I will spend my last dying breath if I need to, and I will spend every penny of Apple's $40 billion in the bank, to right this wrong. I'm going to destroy Android, because it's a stolen product. . . . I'm willing to go thermonuclear on this."*_


they really do hate the Android and co, to make it worse Android has been stealing Apples market share everywhere. unlike Apple which is just one company selling one or two models in limited countries, there so many Android handset makers selling hundreds of droid models not just in western markets but entire globe. Seems  like even if Apple goes thermonuclear, it can't stop the Android Army.



Sam said:


> waiting for Note2 launch. Samsung without touchwiz?


they can use two different software versions, one for US and other for international version. Even their phones hardware seems to be different for US ones till now.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 27, 2012)

just read some where that apple buys screen n other parts from sammy to make ipads n iphones....
and apple is biggest samsung's electronics consumer........
seriously.....its crazy....


----------



## Anorion (Aug 28, 2012)

^yeah Apple is one of Samsung's biggest clients, it's not the glass though, the glass of phones by both companies is by corning. 
the A5 is designed by Apple, based on ARM CPU and PowerVR GPU and fabricated by Samsung
the flash memory is also Samsung
no other parts

this mess was started by Nokia
Apple Vs Samsung, Apple blinked first, but come on 

donno why so many people hate Apple so much, maybe it's just because they are so good at what they do. Apple is not an innovation charity organisation, to make disruptive products and everyone comes and steals them


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 28, 2012)

^ cuz they sell products at higher prices...n btw apple wants of the sammy devices to be banned
Apple reveals the Samsung devices that it wants to ban | PhoneDog


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 28, 2012)

This article pretty much sums up everything. And all mor0ns cheering Apple, consumers have lost. 

*www.baekdal.com/opinion/good-job-apple-you-****ed-the-world/



Anorion said:


> Apple is not an innovation charity organisation, to make disruptive products and everyone comes and steals them



You are mistaken with the definition of innovation, if the tech is new there will be obvious ways to address some problems which people will come up with. Pinch to zoom, one finger scrolling, clickable links in messages to dial numbers, etc are such obvious solutions to commons usage scenarios. The company which patents these is polluting the market and the monkeys which are granting these patents should not even be acknowledged in the court of law. 
Sumsung deserved some of it, specially copying the ugly icons and making Galaxy S look same as 3GS, but the other points on which damage has been calculated paints a horrible picture of the future in tech.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 28, 2012)

^it's only obvious once it is done


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 28, 2012)

No, If I ask you to cross a small puddle, you will either jump over it if you can , or you will go around it, or make a small bridge if needed. These are the obvious things you will do, not call a chopper to get across because its inefficient.
But you know what, you will have to call the heli/jeep/train/plain/car anyways, because I have patented the very obvious simple solutions.

And I am not saying its Apple's fault entirely, this is what other companies are doing too. Countries need to invalidate the patent system which is becoming ridiculous everyday.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 28, 2012)

+1 @ tarey_g.
You've touched the right pulse and thoughts of us alike.

Fanboyism is no evil,EVERY PERSON has that right.

No body is ever arguing about the *superior QUALITY* products from Apple,but their unjustified DOMINANCE in Market is always arguable. Same goes for Intel too.
Even if I have lots & lots of money to splurge,I shall not buy any Apple products. This is my CHOICE my DECISION.



tarey_g said:


> Samsung deserved some of it, specially copying the ugly icons and making Galaxy S look same as 3GS, *but the other points on which damage has been calculated paints a horrible **picture of the future in tech*.



No single company can and should embark on a mission to force us to buy their products only.
Apple is trying to do that and moving in that direction----->>>>

There should be a *healthy competition between various manufacturers/vendors and choice amongst buyer/customers/users* in the market of Technology.


These are mine and many of our liked Friend's thoughts.


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 28, 2012)

Lol


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 28, 2012)

ajaymailed said:


> words of Steve Jobs himself
> _*"Google . . . ripped off the iPhone, wholesale ripped us off. I will spend my last dying breath if I need to, and I will spend every penny of Apple's $40 billion in the bank, to right this wrong. I'm going to destroy Android, because it's a stolen product. . . . I'm willing to go thermonuclear on this."*_



"We have always been shameless about stealing great ideas" -Steve Jobs, 1996. 

Take that literally...and everybody is an innovator, even Samsung. LOL

Anyway, Apple's win is also a good thing in a way, at least the android phone manufacturers will probably try to do something new rather than depending too much on Apple's work. But Apple doesn't really look like they are protecting their, so called 'innovation'...more like a jealous kid who can't take competition. Obviously Samsung's phones are doing better than iPhones, and saying that people mistake S3 for an iphone is idiotic


----------



## Anorion (Aug 28, 2012)

Apple has stepped on some toes, the first at the receiving end of a patent lawsuit
they have copied expired patents themselves 
Apart from their screws and usb interface, nothing really stands out as original 

iOS UI is carefully calculated to do certain things, not all phones set out to do this, and it is very easy to come up with really good features here. HTC phone that lets you take photos and videos at the same time for eg. Also this uncrackable thing:
*i.imgur.com/vFpUv.jpg
droids are much better at crossing that puddle, if anyone went and copied the iOS UX purposely, it was obviously with the sole intention of confusing the consumer about the product. This puts pressure on the other manufacturers to follow suit and deliver a similar experience. 

the user thinks that the difference in the phone is only cosmetic, and that the internals don't matter at all. 
the iPhone 3GS is still in production, not the Galaxy S or anyone remember SE Satio? 

also, Samsung has resorted to a sustained apple mocking ad campaign, something other companies have started doing a bit too frequently, know some of you will enjoy this but


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 28, 2012)

Anorion said:


> also, Samsung has resorted to a sustained apple mocking ad campaign, something other companies have started doing a bit too frequently, know some of you will enjoy this but



People were enjoying when Apple was making similar ads for years mocking windows, so no problem in enjoying this one. But again, some will say Samsung is copying here too  . 
I own a Samsung Galaxy SL, looks like a larger iPhone 3GS and I hate it for that. But Android iss amazing so was the hardware for the price, first thing most of people do after buying a Samsung phone is get rid of the ugly touchwiz launcher. After that using the device  is bliss.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 28, 2012)

Lets not forget :

*www.efytimes.com/admin/useradmin/rte/my_documents/my_pictures/Z7C_micromax_iphone_ad.jpg


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 28, 2012)

tarey_g said:


> Countries need to invalidate the patent system which is becoming ridiculous everyday.



FRAND was (is) there. patents that cost pennies per device. sadly this applies to Motorola. not Apple.


----------



## bhautikjoshi (Aug 28, 2012)

*Battle of Tech Giants: Is it Over?*

my view on this lawsuit verdict, comments welcome!

*3.bp.blogspot.com/-c6qvn96aOxk/UDnFtCGcCQI/AAAAAAAABtQ/XBBvoK2bEVw/s320/Samsung-vs-Apple.jpg

Battle of Tech Giants: Is it Over?


----------



## ajaymailed (Aug 28, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> "We have always been shameless about stealing great ideas" -Steve Jobs, 1996.
> 
> Take that literally...and everybody is an innovator, even Samsung. LOL
> 
> Anyway, Apple's win is also a good thing in a way, at least the android phone manufacturers will probably try to do something new rather than depending too much on Apple's work. But Apple doesn't really look like they are protecting their, so called 'innovation'...more like a jealous kid who can't take competition. Obviously Samsung's phones are doing better than iPhones, and saying that people mistake S3 for an iphone is idiotic


Its somewhat difficult for Apple with present strategy to face somebody like Samsung. Being the worlds largest player in electronics, Samsung has core advantages in designing and large scale manufacturing of phones, Socs, displays etc, commanding healthy margins, allowing them to price their phones competitively against others. Samsung has 150 phone models for sale just in US compared to the few released by Apple. Finally the Android, the OS is just made for a company like Sammy. Backed by Google, these Droid handset makers Combined are a force to reckon with, cut throat competition between them means great pricing for consumers with variety of options at various price points.

Its the Google, Moto, Sammy, Sony, HTC , LG etc so many makers in China, India, rest of the world combined with hundreds of models Vs Apple with few models.

 The astounding pace at which Android devoured market share of Symbian, BB and now iOS is frightening any opponent. Its that flood of Android handsets that is a concern for others including Apple.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 28, 2012)

hellknight shared this 


Spoiler



*d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/5195630_700b.jpg


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 28, 2012)

Apple Total Asset of Around 120 Billion USD vs Samsung's Total Asset of more than 600Billion USD.

Indirectly apple might suffer a little loss in one way ,
Apple should be ready for getting its parts froms somewhere else , cause Samsung will revenge by increasing the Price for internal equipments to Cope with losses.

I think someone already mentioned it as well.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 29, 2012)

apple is the most profitable, otherwise no one would have cared about them enough 
their manufacturing is even more streamlined than samsung
from 2010 to 2012 samsung had like 30+ phones, apple had 3 and all 3 of them had the same belly button, along with a handful of other devices that were not iphones 
apple shares components across it's entire range, something that drives up their margins and a luxury that other manufacturers with a range of products cannot afford. not even samsung orders a component in as much bulk as apple. another reason they so good. some bits were the same since 2008 actually, but 2010 is the limit till _which the devices are still in production_, few others can claim the same. 

motorola


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2012)

That Jackie Chen pic at the end doesn't fit. Forced use of meme there.


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 29, 2012)

Samsung should be very happy, multi billion $ company suddenly became the underdog. Everyone supports the underdog, enjoy Samsung.
Apple has given free publicity to Sammy, fools.


----------



## Pranav19 (Aug 29, 2012)

just read that samsung paid apple 1 billion in 4 trucks full of 5 cents.. troll samsung
*en.paperblog.com/samsung-pays-apple-1-billion-sending-30-trucks-full-of-5-cents-coins-294795/


----------



## Anorion (Aug 29, 2012)

^lolwut? what happen to the appeal?


----------



## Pranav19 (Aug 29, 2012)

news might be fake.. couldnt find any other source


----------



## RCuber (Aug 29, 2012)

Pranav19 said:


> just read that samsung paid apple 1 billion in 4 trucks full of 5 cents.. troll samsung
> Samsung Pays Apple $1 Billion Sending 30 Trucks Full of 5 Cents Coins - Paperblog



Fake News..

and you cannot count so many coins so fast


----------



## Desmond (Aug 29, 2012)

I wish Samsung pulled it off though.

Counter-troll Apple.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 29, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I wish Samsung pulled it off though.
> 
> Counter-troll Apple.



yea.. even I wish this was true  . 

on the other hand .. what will happen if a $1,000,000,000 check bounced?


----------



## chetnan (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi,

Oohhh Good news for apple, congrats..

Thanks


----------



## Desmond (Aug 29, 2012)

Being a troll never has happy endings, lets not forget how another patent troll SCO ended up. Apple might meet a similar fate sometime in the future if it continues such antics.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 29, 2012)

^^ well they have earned all the money they want..


----------



## Flash (Aug 29, 2012)

"Lets be Pirates" *& *1 Billion from Samsung!


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 30, 2012)

for all apple fanbiys


----------



## Flash (Aug 30, 2012)

avinandan012 said:


> View attachment 6652
> 
> for all apple fanbiys



Apple is so concerned that they're the only Innovative ones and the lawsuit is an example.


----------



## KDroid (Aug 30, 2012)

Pranav19 said:


> just read that samsung paid apple 1 billion in 4 trucks full of 5 cents.. troll samsung
> Samsung Pays Apple $1 Billion Sending 30 Trucks Full of 5 Cents Coins - Paperblog



No, Samsung did not try to pay Apple its $1bn fine in nickels | Technology | guardian.co.uk


----------



## Flash (Aug 30, 2012)

KDroid said:


> No, Samsung did not try to pay Apple its $1bn fine in nickels | Technology | guardian.co.uk



Thats a fake news by Apple-trolls!


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Aug 30, 2012)

It is just plain and stupid. I dont understand why people fail to understand the monopoly of apple. Their profits rest on one single idea : invent a product once in a decade. and keep on improving it every 10 months.

samsung : I added a few things to the wheel. it has now got eye-sensing technology and wireless induction charging. 

apple : oh yeah? i just re-invented the wheel. and it does pretty much the same thing. go round and round


----------



## rsk11584 (Aug 31, 2012)

Good GUy Motorola

*d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/5212643_700b.jpg


Good Guy Windows

*d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/5212640_700b.jpg
saw this on 9gag,, just posting it troll meme,,,


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 31, 2012)

^Seriously man , Apple tries to establish their monopoly.
If Apple had invented the phone , they would have sued each and everyone for making a phone.

Don't worry I am sure Apple will get sued someday too......


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 31, 2012)

just a joke.... 
Maruti Suzuki has decided to sue Apple for $1 Billion.

It is accusing Apple of stealing'Slide to Unlock'idea from its product, Omni van!

just a joke.... 
Maruti Suzuki has decided to sue Apple for $1 Billion.

It is accusing Apple of stealing'Slide to Unlock'idea from its product, Omni van!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Aug 31, 2012)

Apple is Samsung's biggest customer.

*www.myigadget.com/blog-en/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/d5ediphone_4_teardown_samsung_sml-524x500.png


----------



## Flash (Aug 31, 2012)

Maruti's SLIDE TO UNLOCK is a perfect example! 
Maybe, Apple can create their own processor!

[Reminds me of Phil Coulson's line to Tony Stark in THOR --> This guy never tells me anything! ]


----------



## Anorion (Aug 31, 2012)

pls not to believe any information from 9GAG, that's trolls failing at trolling trolls


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 31, 2012)

people who whine about apple being a patent troll, the problem is the patent system and not apple . fix the system.
btw, apple has just not got the money for rounded corners and shapes... its for other design patents and the interface as a whole, read the judgement for more details, dont abuse pointlessly


----------



## ajaymailed (Aug 31, 2012)

*Samsung wins patent case against Apple in Japan*
Samsung wins patent case against Apple in Japan - The Times of India


> TOKYO: A Tokyo court on Friday dismissed Apple Inc's claim that Samsung had infringed on its patent -- the latest ruling in the global legal battle over smartphones that pits the two technology titans against each other.  In a session lasting a few minutes, Judge Tamotsu Shoji said he did not think Samsung products fell into the realm of Apple technology and dismissed the lawsuit, filed by Apple in August last year.


seems like this is long drawn out battle.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes ^ he is right its the damn system. Tomorrow you can patent what you call your house. It is just plain and simple stupid. Apple sues Samsung for copying the i-pood design. 

Yeah right. own processor. Dude, apple lives on bankrupting the world, if they start creating processors the company will shut down in a day.


----------



## ajaymailed (Aug 31, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> people who whine about apple being a patent troll, the problem is the patent system and not apple . fix the system.
> btw, apple has just not got the money for rounded corners and shapes... its for other design patents and the interface as a whole, read the judgement for more details, dont abuse pointlessly


other patents: rubber banding effect, tap to zoom, Pinch to zoom, one finger scroll, and zoom navigation.
we can guess how many android phones doesnt have any of this feature or if android itself is ultimate target.

apple better look out for emerging markets coz they will dominate mobile market in years to come while US & Europe almost peaked. The fact that android is leading in China, India, Brazil etc will make it difficult for Apple.
they can have a good start by registering patents in developing countries too


----------



## dan4u (Aug 31, 2012)

"Good artists copy Great artists steal" -Steve Jobs/Picasso




but there's no denying, Apple created this touchscreen revolution...


----------



## Flash (Aug 31, 2012)

*No offense to apple fanboys!!* 

Guess, what will be the name of the processor, if Apple invents on its own?



Spoiler



i-C-P-U! 
[pun intended]


----------



## dan4u (Aug 31, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> *No offense to apple fanboys!!*
> 
> Guess, what will be the name of the processor, if Apple invents on its own?
> 
> ...



you do know that apple had an  Alliance  with ibm and Motorola to make processors, before it moved to Intel...right? check   AIM alliance - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Flash (Aug 31, 2012)

I meant the processor for iphone4, not for Mac.
Anyhow, am not aware of that AIM alliance.


----------



## ajaymailed (Aug 31, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> *No offense to apple fanboys!!*
> 
> Guess, what will be the name of the processor, if Apple invents on its own?
> 
> ...


Apple did invent its own series of Socs for iphone. They are called A5, A4 etc. ofcoz core design is of ARM but overall package is done by Apple.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 31, 2012)

^ugh its not a proccy its system on a chip arm cpu powervrgpu designed by apple manufactured by samsung
So many misconceptions in this threa


----------



## ajaymailed (Aug 31, 2012)

Isn't Power VR GPU  a patent of Imagination technologies



dan4u said:


> but there's no denying, Apple created this touchscreen revolution...


we have to also give the hardware makers their credit, small high res full HD cameras, less power hungry CPUs, GPUs, varieties of high res, large display technologies, different kinds of sensors- Accelerometer, gyro, proximity- all these are so vital in creating that experience,  all this comes inside a chip which is the size of palm


----------



## tkin (Aug 31, 2012)

ajaymailed said:


> Isn't Power VR GPU  a patent of Imagination technologies
> 
> 
> we have to also give the hardware makers their credit, small high res full HD cameras, less power hungry CPUs, GPUs, varieties of high res, large display technologies, different kinds of sensors- Accelerometer, gyro, proximity- all these are so vital in creating that experience,  all this comes inside a chip which is the size of palm


Apple makes nothing, it holds no real tech patents(not significant ones anyway), it designs the SOC and has it made by foxconn, the parts of that SOC are the property of respective owners, the tech patents are held by Nokia, motorola, microsoft etc.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 31, 2012)

Samsung will sue Apple immediately if it releases an LTE device, allegedly partnering with Microsoft to cut dependency on Android


----------



## ajaymailed (Aug 31, 2012)

tkin said:


> Apple makes nothing, it holds no real tech patents(not significant ones anyway), it designs the SOC and has it made by foxconn, the parts of that SOC are the property of respective owners, the tech patents are held by Nokia, motorola, microsoft etc.


what about iOS and iphones physical design


----------



## Anorion (Aug 31, 2012)

^it's as little design as possible 
it's cool their strength is in figuring out which bits to use, and how to bring it together, don't underestimate the value of doing just that 
head industrial designer at apple explaining what he does


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 31, 2012)

If samsung and Apple merge together,
.
.
will the new Company
be called 'Sample' ??


----------



## ajaymailed (Aug 31, 2012)

Google and Apple reported to be holding "nuclear disarmament" talks


> According to a Reuter’s report, Apple and Google are holding ongoing intellectual property talks that go up to the highest levels, including direct conversations between Google’s Larry Page and Apple’s Tim Cook. The always popular “people familiar with the matter” speaking to Reuters said that the talks specifically involved ongoing patent disputes over mobile software, and that lower-level officials in the company are also ongoing.
> 
> The two CEOs were reported to have spoken as recently as last week, holding a phone conversation on IP in the wake of the Apple v. Samsung ruling. According to the same sources another meeting was supposed to take place this week but was postponed for unknown reasons.
> 
> Obviously the report is somewhat sketchy with details, but the fact that Apple and Google are engaging in regular discussions at multiple levels of company leadership can only be a good thing; if we are ever going to see a truce emerge in the mobile patent wars it will probably take this sort of long-term commitment to finding a solution that is equitable to both sides.


hopefully they will announce ceasefire


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 31, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> If samsung and Apple merge together,
> 
> .
> will the new Company
> be called 'Sample' ??



lolz..good joke.  , but that not gonna happen in near future.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 1, 2012)

Vyom said:


> *OWNED!!..*
> 
> *d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/5220021_700b.jpg





he he he


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 1, 2012)

^I thought SII represented more of an Iphone than SIII.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 1, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/owD18.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Sep 1, 2012)

This is something good 
Tokyo court sides with Samsung over Apple in global patent fight - latimes.com


----------



## ico (Sep 1, 2012)

well, still waiting for a phone from Apple which is easy to use and user friendly. Android battery life isn't cutting it for me.

Till then... RIP this thread.


----------

